# Cooler Master Cosmos Dean "Kreij" Kortenhoven edition



## ST.o.CH (Dec 29, 2014)

Greetings all,

Here starts the European Kreij case.

A while ago I had began this modded case witch is the Cooler Master K280, the idea was very simple, rotate  the box by 90 degrees, make a tank in iron for watercooling and change the outside appearance closer to the Cosmos style, not copy paste but make an alternative Cosmos atx case ( all Cosmos cases are full and ultra towers).

I have delayed this presentation because I was waiting  for the CM mod competition of this year.
(It seems it wont happen at least for the incoming times, and so is time to move on.)
It has began on the seventh day of this year and ends on 04-30-2015.
I´m on the race.

Also this project has been delayed by a couple of issues like had to make the same piece in several versions and still doesn´t fit into big picture, etc.

I have some hardware upgrades to make and I´ll post when I get that part.

I want to thank to @Norton for his advice by making a separate thread.

The following pictures.









The top turned to front with the cuts to 240mm radiator.




The tank made in proper place and position also being the core of structure.
















I must say the tank didn´t went as I expected.

Here appears the outside frame made in pine wood.

















The front shell to enclosure the 240mm rad and will take four 80mm fans to make a full tower appearance.





That´s all for now, during this week I´ll update to date with more changes,
Until then.


----------



## revin (Dec 29, 2014)

AWESOMELY Fantastic !


----------



## Vario (Dec 29, 2014)

Awesome I love the Cosmos-style cases and I like what you are doing with this design!


----------



## xvi (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like I'm subbing to ANOTHER build. Brace for epic, guys.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2014)

Awesome build, beautiful way to honor Kreij!  Can't wait for more!


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Awesome build, beautiful way to honor Kreij!  Can't wait for more!



+1 Great job so far!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow, this is going to be very awesome indeed!!! And as @manofthem stated, "beautiful way to honor Kreij!" Couldn't of said it better!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 30, 2014)

revin said:


> AWESOMELY Fantastic !





Vario said:


> Awesome I love the Cosmos-style cases and I like what you are doing with this design!





xvi said:


> Looks like I'm subbing to ANOTHER build. Brace for epic, guys.





manofthem said:


> Awesome build, beautiful way to honor Kreij!  Can't wait for more!





Norton said:


> +1 Great job so far!!!





stinger608 said:


> Wow, this is going to be very awesome indeed!!! And as @manofthem stated, "beautiful way to honor Kreij!" Couldn't of said it better!



Thank you all for the kind words,

If something goes well I can blame you guys for the Kreij Memorial idea, a small cosmos of good willpower to honor and remember a great member that passed way here on TPU.
This was for me a great idea by transform an humble case into a nice good looking Cosmos style, I just couldn´t pass this away, must have to do it.
Also this is a statement for the Memorial of Kreij, with goodwill we can do more and better.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 30, 2014)

agreed with what everyone said!

this gonna be another masterwork from @ST.o.CH 

long live Kreij memory! and FUCK CANCER!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Update with some changes,
On last update the box was going in  CM Stryker direction, wasn´t supposed to be like it and so in that time I did the side frame in acrylic moving from Stryker to Cosmos.
However I have a lot of work to do and backwards three months ago I was running out of ideas for this and decided to take a break.
After a few tries here is how it´s came out,




















In the pictures the acrylic has a slightly curve in the straight zones, I´ll fix this by making an inter-medium frame to attach the out side frame with the main structure, possibly in mesh steel.

This is all for this year.
Next week I´ll take it over and something will sort out.

just to close this year I believe the best things that exists are the ground to stand on and oxygen to breed, the rest it´s the life.

Cheers.


----------



## revin (Jan 5, 2015)

@ST.o.CH o
Wished I was close to you, could made this http://img.techpowerup.org/141229/update18.jpg
look from this[*aprox 18 welds* *ea*}.... https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....31.0-8/468630_103142233169035_110166495_o.jpg
to this https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/338100_103145819835343_261562651_o.jpg
Note this was a solid weld https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....1.0-8/467388_103145969835328_1433481435_o.jpg
All done with hand tools, none of it milled by machine. FYI it's a 1930's wooden speedboat trunion
I would have LOVED to make that welded metal assembly look as part of the case !
Still AWESOME work !!!!!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks great, but that is going to be HEAVY with all that iron and filled with water.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 5, 2015)

revin said:


> @ST.o.CH o
> Wished I was close to you, could made this http://img.techpowerup.org/141229/update18.jpg
> look from this[*aprox 18 welds* *ea*}.... https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....31.0-8/468630_103142233169035_110166495_o.jpg
> to this https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/338100_103145819835343_261562651_o.jpg
> ...


Those pictures are really awesome, if I can guess I would tell that´s tig and aluminium alloy ( thoughts ), also puts my work to a corner. Times to times I try to do some arc weld to not lose the hand.
Two years ago I was between jobs for almost a year because my profession ended ( for me, I was a carpenter of civil construction for about 18 years). In that time I had a vague and entered the welding course. When I was finishing the iron arc welding degree and then to certification I got admission on Lisbon Airport and ended up loading bags till now, don´t want it forever for myself, I believe I can do better. I´m trying to get better skills and move on to do things that I really, really like to do ( unique pc cases ).


james888 said:


> Looks great, but that is going to be HEAVY with all that iron and filled with water.


You can bet, for around eight to ten liters tank capacity and almost ten to fourteen kg increase.
I want to achieve less decibels in the end, the lesser the better.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 5, 2015)

> I want to achieve less decibels in the end, the lesser the better.


Wont the front 80mm fans make lots of noise anyway?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 5, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Wont the front 80mm fans make lots of noise anyway?


Not that noisier, I´ll take four Artic Cooling 80mm and one dedicated fan controller,
I have already four AC 92mm for exhaust in my ST.o.CH FACTOR_I snow white 



Spoiler










and I can tell those fans make more noise from rear than front, which means IMO they move more air per decibel than the opposite. By add a fan controller I´ll be able to decrease voltages and turn it off if needed. I´m studying what controller I´ll use.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 5, 2015)

Well then you have very good fans. I had 3 of these fans that I really liked
http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/arctic-f8-pwm-pst.html


----------



## revin (Jan 6, 2015)

@ST.o.CH   It's actually all machined from Stainless billets !! The base from 1/2, the riser from other 1/2 of 1.380 in S.S. plate. Then the big shaft tube from a 4" foot long billet.
The small cooling/lube tube was just some stock SS tubing.
The welder(s) has 30+ years of Certs for Aerospace, National Defense contractors so it was a cakewalk for them.
Aprox 70 FEET of welds on that part  BTW there was only 1 pinhole, .012x..008 WOW !!
They were stumped when it was done, because none of the machinist could figure out how to set it up for so many angles {Time vs. Cost}
They had called me the "Million Dollar Man" since I had to do stuff the 1/2 million dollar machines cant do !

This is the rudder, this was Cast Stainless Steel : https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....1.0-8/621803_103156006500991_1671049343_o.jpg
https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...=31233dd85c36beb8ffdabbeb26af89fd&oe=5522300E
https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t31.0-8/324859_103159169834008_91132728_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd...._=1429356092_6618ff55253d3606c032897327ba191e


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 7, 2015)

revin said:


> @ST.o.CH   It's actually all machined from Stainless billets !! The base from 1/2, the riser from other 1/2 of 1.380 in S.S. plate. Then the big shaft tube from a 4" foot long billet.
> The small cooling/lube tube was just some stock SS tubing.
> The welder(s) has 30+ years of Certs for Aerospace, National Defense contractors so it was a cakewalk for them.
> Aprox 70 FEET of welds on that part  BTW there was only 1 pinhole, .012x..008 WOW !!
> ...


IMO "One Million Dollar Man" tells about the skills and not the money, this is priceless and not replaceable by no machine.
There was once time long ago I wondered myself how many sketches and models of motorcycle ( for example) had to be made to complete all variations and styles so that there were no more different models to be designed and if it was possible to invent such a machine to perform this task.
In that time I was very curios to know the answer. Now I know that when the day comes that the number Pi ( circle constant ( 3,14159... till no one knows)) is sequenced in its entirety I will know that the number of models will not be infinite, and will also be the day that we, as mankind, will be overtaken by machines.
I'm not going to meet this day, that is so good, thanks to God.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 7, 2015)

looking so sharp, SToCH!!


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jan 8, 2015)

awesome build.... subed to see more pics!!!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 9, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> looking so sharp, SToCH!!





mATrIxLord said:


> awesome build.... subed to see more pics!!!



Thank you guys .

Ongoing with the project.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 13, 2015)

Greetings,
Time for another update,
I have been working on the front and managed to make the beginning of the middle frame made in mesh steel,
Also the small change of top made in pine wood.
The following photos.








Small detail of lower section.








The looks of mesh sheet worked and in proper place.




Started to work the rear plate, made the holes using the same mesh steel on top of an aluminium sheet and a 2 mm drill, the steps:
Beginning.




Making the whole holes.




The back before sanding.




After sanding.




Detailed view.




More work to do until finish and issues to solve, one at the time.

Thank you for watching, until then.


----------



## peche (Jan 13, 2015)

kickass rig


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 19, 2015)

Greetings,

Weekly update:

This week I worked on mid frame and completed the upper side.
The rear is actually a reused plate, it has some extra holes which I´ll throw some ideas later.
In the bottom I have continued the use of acrylic.
For the outside I made some sketches and, if possible, I would like to have your help on this one, the second draw is already one vote, my one...

The following pictures of performed work.

The rear with the extra holes, not good for this project, I must say.





























The draws I made in order of time.
First.




Second and my favorite one.




Third.




The fourth with a traditional modded door.





Any help with the sketches is very welcome and appreciated.

Until then.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 19, 2015)

I like the simplicity of "The fourth with a traditional modded door." It looks most like a Cosmos case.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 19, 2015)

Personally, I like them all. The things I would definitely like to see carried into the final project are the "feet" from #1 and the fact that it has Dean's name and forum name on #2 and #3, but that's just my two cents.

Looking great so far, can't wait to see what changes may come and its evolution from now until finished.


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2015)

How about a porthole in the side for the window?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 19, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> I like the simplicity of "The fourth with a traditional modded door." It looks most like a Cosmos case.


#1=0 votes
#2=1 vote
#3=0 votes
#4=1 vote
...


Random Murderer said:


> Personally, I like them all. The things I would definitely like to see carried into the final project are the "feet" from #1 and the fact that it has Dean's name and forum name on #2 and #3, but that's just my two cents.
> 
> Looking great so far, can't wait to see what changes may come and its evolution from now until finished.


The feet from #1 is on study and the Dean´s name I´ll try to get is own signature.


Norton said:


> How about a porthole in the side for the window?


Thanks Bill, apart the fishes and coral that´s a good looking, but a modder made a Cosmos case with one of this on top on last year CM competition, sorry .
Like this:


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 21, 2015)

I vote number 4, ST.o.CH


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 21, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> I vote number 4, ST.o.CH


Thanks for your vote @Chevalr1c .

#1= zero
#2= I ( me )
#3= zero plus zero =#1
#4= I need a paper sheet and a pen to make a better #4 because I do not like this one.
       At this point I´m seriously thinking in make a draw by 2/3 from #4 and 1/3 from second.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 21, 2015)

The new #4, didn´t find the black pen and the green was touching my fingers, I run out of choices.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 23, 2015)

Perfection. ^


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi there, 

Update to date, 

This time I did the feet and I started to assemble the hinges for the doors.

The pictures on below.

































Until then.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 30, 2015)

Greetings,

Update before the week ends, 

On the last days I manage to make the doors, but at this point did not finished, the next weeks are to "calibrate" the work so far, and meaning calibrate means to take the next steps like weld, sand, wash paint and go home to ensemble the hardware.

The photos next...




































Macros.









Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh WOW I really like what I see. You are making a nice progress with this build.


> Have a nice weekend.


Yeah it will be nice. I will be working on Saturday and Sunday thru the night, but the upside is no bosses work on weekends so we can relax a bit.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 30, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Yeah it will be nice. I will be working on Saturday and Sunday thru the night, but the upside is no bosses work on weekends so we can relax a bit.


Me too, but with the bosses, lol.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 21, 2015)

Greetings, 

Here comes an update,

This time I almost finish the paint with glossy black, but still need to make a few lines with other color, 

What color should I choose between white, gold, red or blue?

This color needs to be in the same way as the motherboard color scheme,

The following pictures.

The radiator is an Alphacool st30 240mm and has two CM Sickleflow 120mm fans ( without leds)


























I´m thinking about the gold color and the Asus H97M-Plus.

Any feedback is very welcome.

Until then.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 21, 2015)

This thing is looking real good!  You've put alot of work into it.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 21, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> This thing is looking real good!  You've put alot of work into it.


And more until I get my finger to push the button.


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 21, 2015)

big thumb up ! truely remarkable work !


----------



## Countryside (Mar 21, 2015)

That's really nice work! Respect


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 21, 2015)

blobster21 said:


> big thumb up ! truely remarkable work !





Countryside said:


> That's really nice work! Respect




i already wrote it... but, YES A PURE MARVEL!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 21, 2015)

blobster21 said:


> big thumb up ! truely remarkable work !





Countryside said:


> That's really nice work! Respect





GreiverBlade said:


> i already wrote it... but, YES A PURE MARVEL!




.


----------



## n8dotcom (Mar 21, 2015)

That's pretty much BadAzz.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2015)

Gobsmashing stuff....love it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 22, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing your final assembly shots, it looks amazing and is inspirationaly named.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 22, 2015)

Seems I'd managed to miss this thread. Loving how the case turned out!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 22, 2015)

KiLLeR NatE said:


> That's pretty much BadAzz.


Thanks.


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Gobsmashing stuff....love it.


Thanks.


theoneandonlymrk said:


> Looking forward to seeing your final assembly shots, it looks amazing and is inspirationaly named.


Agreed and thanks.


bubbleawsome said:


> Seems I'd managed to miss this thread. Loving how the case turned out!


You came just in time, stick around for the next weeks.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

This is very bad, I had ordered the fans, motherboard, para cord and more and guess what,
The store was only three Artic Cooling 80mm fans and it cost me two weeks for the fourth fan.
In the mean time i received some packages.
The Asus H97M Plus and a Sapphire R9 290 borrowed to this project.












The best blocks in entire world close to my camera range.




The cpu block was only available in plexy, lucky for me I find the mate black spraycan to match the acetal from gpu block.












The EK gpu block in acetal with the backplate.












Now with a sample of paracord sleeving in black, gold, the color of this cause, and the white for the fans, I´m a fan of this cause.








That is all for now,

The next week I should be able to ensemble the Kreij case and paint the other beast.

Thank you guys for your support.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 17, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is very bad, I had ordered the fans, motherboard, para cord and more and guess what,
> The store was only three Artic Cooling 80mm fans and it cost me two weeks for the fourth fan.



argh ... i have a Compucase S4UT with a retro server and it has 2 AC 80mm if i didn't use it i would gladly send one of them asap, but my retailer/etailer are also out of stock for that fan ....
(got them from a Ebay UK seller at a ridiculous price and quite fast, might want to check eventually)


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 17, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> argh ... i have a Compucase S4UT with a retro server and it has 2 AC 80mm if i didn't use it i would gladly send one of them asap, but my retailer/etailer are also out of stock for that fan ....
> (got them from a Ebay UK seller at a ridiculous price and quite fast, might want to check eventually)


Thanks GreiverBlade, but when I checked here in Portugal in various stores they weren´t the same model, ex. f80 pst pwm, f80 pro, f80...
and so the best chance was to way for the fourth or go to a different brand.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 26, 2015)

Greetings Techpowerup members,

After a few issues with my internet service, had to gave up of a crappy adsl Vodafone service and jump to a 4G service from other operator, I´m back with nice news.

The case has arrived yesterday from my workshop to my house to ensemble the hardware.

From last update I manage to paint a few lines in gold paint.
However I still have to do some touch-ups, since the process of painting is my Achilles heel, but I´ll make it in the end, after the hardware.

The first acrylic window didn´t went well and so I need to fabricate another.

The following pictures.


















The case is not finished, but I'm quite happy to be the one to build it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 26, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> Greetings Techpowerup members,
> 
> After a few issues with my internet service, had to gave up of a crappy adsl Vodafone service and jump to a 4G service from other operator, I´m back with nice news.
> 
> ...


totally A.W.S.O.M.E !!!!!! (Awesome Wonderful Superbe Obviously Marvelous Extraordinary: a.w.s.o.m.e )


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2015)

Awesome!!! A *Golden Eagle *

Check it out:




There's some more pics of one here (no relation to Kreij):
https://www.flickr.com/photos/29873882@N02/5288129076/in/photostream/

*Kreij *was a big fan of Jeep's


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,

The Cooler Master Cosmos featured the most special edition under micro atx form factor,

Regards from Isidro ST.o.CH ( Stage of Chaos) to the people over the internet.

I have the honor to present the Dean "Kreij" Kortenhoven editon.

The following pictures.












The hardware inside:
Asus H97M plus,
Intel i7 4770,
Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4 GB DDR3 1600 cl7,
Antec HPC 850W plus Gold,
Crucial MX 200 single sided 250GB M2,
Sapphire R9 290 ( borrowed),
EK Cooling Solutions blocks,
Stainless steel hoses with "Chaos" fittings,
Alphacool 240 mm radiator,
Microbium pump ( needs to be changed ( my bad( I hate myself when I troll me))),
3 x Cooler Master Sickleflow fans without leds,
4 x Artic Cooling 80 mm pwm PST fans,

And...







One Cooler Master K 280 modded.


























The white, black and gold can be paired with any other color, and they also look friendly when join in triple.
Originally the ram came with the Dominator logo upside down, 
No worries in change to the right position for reading.







Work in progress.





At the moment I´m thinking about Dean and the only thing that is coming to my mind is a smile,

Smile and have a nice day .


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks outstanding Stoch. Thanks, mate.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 29, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The Cooler Master Cosmos featured the most special edition under micro atx form factor,
> 
> ...



If you don't already have a deal with Silverstone/Lian-Li, you need to make one. You sir are one hell of a talented case maker, and the world is no good unless your designs are being mass produced and polished for the lot of us!


----------



## Countryside (Apr 29, 2015)

No words needed here.


----------



## patrico (Apr 29, 2015)

nice .. very nice


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 29, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The Cooler Master Cosmos featured the most special edition under micro atx form factor,
> 
> ...


Funny, I _am_ smiling after reading your post.
Looks amazing, though I would expect nothing less from you.  I'm sure Dean would be as blown away as we are.


RCoon said:


> If you don't already have a deal with Silverstone/Lian-Li, you need to make one. You sir are one hell of a talented case maker, and the world is no good unless your designs are being mass produced and polished for the lot of us!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 29, 2015)

@ST.o.CH


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2015)

Many thanks for doing this


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2015)

RCoon said:


> If you don't already have a deal with Silverstone/Lian-Li, you need to make one. You sir are one hell of a talented case maker, and the world is no good unless your designs are being mass produced and polished for the lot of us!



^^^ This! Your work just gets more and more incredible with every revision! 



Random Murderer said:


> Funny, I _am_ smiling after reading your post.
> Looks amazing, though I would expect nothing less from you. * I'm sure Dean would be as blown away as we are*.



Agree 100%


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 29, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Looks outstanding Stoch. Thanks, mate.


Thanks, I´m only trying to make my best despite my limitations.



RCoon said:


> If you don't already have a deal with Silverstone/Lian-Li, you need to make one. You sir are one hell of a talented case maker, and the world is no good unless your designs are being mass produced and polished for the lot of us!


You think that is possible(?), a worldwide reference brand make deal with an ant like me, I guess that is a shot in the dark.


Countryside said:


> No words needed here.
> View attachment 64471


Thanks mate.


patrico said:


> nice .. very nice


Thanks bro.



Random Murderer said:


> Funny, I _am_ smiling after reading your post.
> Looks amazing, though I would expect nothing less from you.  I'm sure Dean would be as blown away as we are.


Thanks mate,you know it took me a while to get here.



Mindweaver said:


> @ST.o.CH


Thanks bro, appreciated.


bogmali said:


> Many thanks for doing this


I thank you all for having me in techpowerup.forums.


Norton said:


> ^^^ This! Your work just gets more and more incredible with every revision!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%


Yeah, but I still need to improve my skills, who knows next time I´ll not need to make the same case two or three times,lol.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 30, 2015)

That is an amazing case! 

I really do think you could work with case designers! After all, the designers are all just people that got picked up by the companies. You've got a great taste for lines and colorings.


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 1, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> That is an amazing case!
> 
> I really do think you could work with case designers! After all, the designers are all just people that got picked up by the companies. You've got a great taste for lines and colorings.


Well, if I do not try I always get the no for answer,

Thanks awesome people.


----------



## SirKeldon (May 4, 2015)

Beautiful my friend, really nice work. I just love the plumbing style, never thought it would look so cool.
Fantastic build with even a better name


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 4, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Beautiful my friend, really nice work. I just love the plumbing style, never thought it would look so cool.
> Fantastic build with even a better name


Thanks SirKeldon, I only tried to made it for the best way in order to accomplish, near or not that far from it, the same ideology of the man that was Dean, as far as I had seen about his, a nice man trying to help others. 

However, if the man under the "Kreij" name no longer writes here between us we shall must remember his.

This box is only a reference of time, with more references becomes harder to forget, my thoughts.


----------



## vega22 (May 5, 2015)

this looks great dude, really it does.

love the braided hoses


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 5, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> this looks great dude, really it does.
> 
> love the braided hoses


Thanks marsey99.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2015)

That is a great looking case @ST.o.CH 

 By any chance have you given it a nickname like for example and just pulling this out of thin air "The Bandit"


Maybe a nice bird decal 









J/k  really you have done a great job, very nice work.


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 7, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That is a great looking case @ST.o.CH
> 
> By any chance have you given it a nickname like for example and just pulling this out of thin air "The Bandit"
> 
> ...


Thanks @ThE_MaD_ShOt , also thanks for the Trans Am picture, that phoenix decal is a nice idea.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 7, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> Thanks @ThE_MaD_ShOt , also thanks for the Trans Am picture, that phoenix decal is a nice idea.


It's from an older(1977) Burt Reynolds movie called "Smokey and the Bandit"
Obviously, good old Burt was the bandit. He drove a '77 Pontiac Trans Am with that paint job plus a little bit of custom flair added to it. Pontiac released this version as the "Bandit Edition" for sale to the general public in 1978, but it was extremely limited in production.
Fun fact: For several of the jumps in the film, the crew used a second, purpose-built "Bandit Edition" that had a custom 4BBL tuned Chevy 350cid under the hood. This car was completely stripped of all unnecessary weight and given nearly 600 horsepower so it could clear the jumps. Burt did the jumps himself, and the car was destroyed during production of the film. If you can mange to find an original, non-remastered version of the film, you can notice that the Trans Am sounds much more aggressive before Burt jumps it, that's the fire-breathing 350 in the jump car. Later on, they edited the engine sound to be uniform throughout the film.

This has been RM with your old-school flashback.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 7, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The Cooler Master Cosmos featured the most special edition under micro atx form factor,
> 
> ...



Well Did Dean own a Jeep ? Would Make more sense to Nickname it the Golden "Dean "Kreij"Eagle  and put a Eagle on the side panel.

That is one gorgeous case you built,I love it

I click reply and get quotes ,Bug in FireFox or my end ?


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 7, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> It's from an older(1977) Burt Reynolds movie called "Smokey and the Bandit"
> Obviously, good old Burt was the bandit. He drove a '77 Pontiac Trans Am with that paint job plus a little bit of custom flair added to it. Pontiac released this version as the "Bandit Edition" for sale to the general public in 1978, but it was extremely limited in production.
> Fun fact: For several of the jumps in the film, the crew used a second, purpose-built "Bandit Edition" that had a custom 4BBL tuned Chevy 350cid under the hood. This car was completely stripped of all unnecessary weight and given nearly 600 horsepower so it could clear the jumps. Burt did the jumps himself, and the car was destroyed during production of the film. If you can mange to find an original, non-remastered version of the film, you can notice that the Trans Am sounds much more aggressive before Burt jumps it, that's the fire-breathing 350 in the jump car. Later on, they edited the engine sound to be uniform throughout the film.
> 
> This has been RM with your old-school flashback.


Thanks @Random Murderer. Well, I didn't knew about the black with gold stripes was a thing of old school, as a matter of fact I always thought that was a thing that began in the ancient roman empire, I've seen in a movie a guy dressed with a black and gold tunic. However it's a good coincidence and I need to check that film, sounds good to me.



H82LUZ73 said:


> Well Did Dean own a Jeep ? Would Make more sense to Nickname it the Golden "Dean "Kreij"Eagle  and put a Eagle on the side panel.
> 
> That is one gorgeous case you built,I love it
> 
> I click reply and get quotes ,Bug in FireFox or my end ?


That's another good point, thanks @H82LUZ73 .


----------



## Ahhzz (May 8, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> It's from an older(1977) Burt Reynolds movie called "Smokey and the Bandit"
> Obviously, good old Burt was the bandit. He drove a '77 Pontiac Trans Am with that paint job plus a little bit of custom flair added to it. Pontiac released this version as the "Bandit Edition" for sale to the general public in 1978, but it was extremely limited in production.
> Fun fact: For several of the jumps in the film, the crew used a second, purpose-built "Bandit Edition" that had a custom 4BBL tuned Chevy 350cid under the hood. This car was completely stripped of all unnecessary weight and given nearly 600 horsepower so it could clear the jumps. Burt did the jumps himself, and the car was destroyed during production of the film. If you can mange to find an original, non-remastered version of the film, you can notice that the Trans Am sounds much more aggressive before Burt jumps it, that's the fire-breathing 350 in the jump car. Later on, they edited the engine sound to be uniform throughout the film.
> 
> This has been RM with your old-school flashback.


The fact that you have to explain that to someone today just... I has a sad....


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> The fact that you have to explain that to someone today just... I has a sad....


Considering ST.o.CH is from another country, I think he gets a pass


----------



## Ahhzz (May 8, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Considering ST.o.CH is from another country, I think he gets a pass


fine, fine   heheh


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 8, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> The fact that you have to explain that to someone today just... I has a sad....


Well, I think it´s not sad to explain the story of a movie  from the 70´s and it´s not the first time that @Random Murderer calls my attention to an important subject,
have say that I´ll search the Smokey and the Bandit and grab popcorn and a beer.



t_ski said:


> Considering ST.o.CH is from another country, I think he gets a pass


Yes, I am and I like good stories.


----------



## mx500torid (May 8, 2015)

@ST.o.CH You Sir are a Master Case Builder!!!!


----------



## Ahhzz (May 9, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> Well, I think it´s not sad to explain the story of a movie  from the 70´s and it´s not the first time that @Random Murderer calls my attention to an important subject,
> have say that I´ll search the Smokey and the Bandit and grab popcorn and a beer.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am and I like good stories.


Not picking on you by any stretch, just lamenting the fact that I'm OLD. And that it never occurred to me that someone wouldn't get the "Smokey and the Bandit" reference


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 9, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> @ST.o.CH You Sir are a Master Case Builder!!!!


Thanks mate.


Ahhzz said:


> Not picking on you by any stretch, just lamenting the fact that I'm OLD. And that it never occurred to me that someone wouldn't get the "Smokey and the Bandit" reference


No worries on that, it´s all Ok ;-)

However the voting on Cooler Master Facebook page as begun till May 17th and any help is very welcome.


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 16, 2015)

Hi there, 

If the things should be fine here something weird,

The microbium pump has died for no reason, and if wasn´t enough I broke the reservoir when I was dissembling the box to fix it.

The rest are the pictures that follows next.

The front had two extra holes and looked like yesterday news, time to make it better.





One alliance to the power ( button).








Here is the lettering, engraved and painted.




Two days earlier the crap paint, 

How easy it comes

The worst it stays.  




The fifth star.








It is not in vain, see why. ( 360 mm rad)




The Alphacool VP644 handles the job pretty well.




The new covers made to increase the cloister space.




I don´t know what do you guys expect of this case, but by my counts when the issue comes , begins a chance to evolution, at least I learn something sometimes.

Until then.


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 25, 2015)

Hi there,

Here goes a few tests that I´ve run recently.
The maximum temps achieve was 43ºC as shown in Afterburner,
The Real temp marks the cpu temps as well the max.


Spoiler: 3Dmark score










In the real world test I run the Boinc Manager.


Spoiler: Crunch, crunch, crunch........










As shown in picture there are various temperature controllers, from the Asus AI suite 3 display the 38ºC,
The Gpu-Z mark 36ºC during the crunching operation, btw the gpu is in idle, and for last the Real Temp displays the instant temperature ( I think it maybe the instant temp) goes as high as 54ºC with the max to 56ºC.

One thing that I notice from the MSI H87 to the Asus H97 is the system allows the cpu run all four cores at 3900mhz in 100% load and has the fan off feature into the UEFI system,
In the H87 the cores only goes as far as 3700 mhz when they are at 100% load.

The noise matter is all about the pump, because the Alphacool only works at 12V, I´ve tried run it at 7V with an adapter from a jetflow fan, but does not work properly, the fans are tweaked to start running at 50ºC and run at full speed when the cpu gets 65ºC.
I should get an second opinion before I purchase the pump, one with pwm or one D5 should be the best for this,... well, next time.


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2015)

a primer on smokey and the bandit








screaming chicken 4life


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 2, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> a primer on smokey and the bandit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems that the Burt "Smokey" Reynolds and the Bandit are here to stay .


Ahhzz said:


> The fact that you have to explain that to someone today just... I has a sad....


I wanted to say it earlier, but guess what, I saw the movie back in the lately 80´s or 90´s last century, I know it because I remember the scene where appears one truck to face the cops in dirt land, and then on the back of the first truck began to show the other trucks, like this scene.








I also remember the lady, the Smokey himself, but lacks the Bandit, that is why I did not tell before because this movie was buried deeper in my memories than I recall.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 2, 2015)

Second attempt:

A bit different,

































An D was far easy than a K.











I apologize for the bad pictures, my E420 doesn´t go beyond than this.
The skills need an improvement as well.

Thank you guys for your support,

Have a nice day.


----------



## revin (Jun 2, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> I apologize for the bad pictures, my E420 doesn´t go beyond than this.
> The skills need an improvement as well


 
Brother, You don't have Anything to apologize about !

The craftmanship is outstanding, and remind's me of many military projects we'd build !!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 2, 2015)

revin said:


> Brother, You don't have Anything to apologize about !
> 
> The craftmanship is outstanding, and remind's me of many military projects we'd build !!


Yeah, but is not salable yet, I need to make the things far better than they are now.
Nowadays I´m between jobs and I need to make something really good to put bread in the table.


----------



## peche (Jun 2, 2015)

excellent build my friend!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 2, 2015)

peche said:


> excellent build my friend!


Thanks bro, appreciated.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 3, 2015)

the pro-sauce in this thread is real make me wanna get the dermal out and make some modifications to this one
I do have a set of carving bits I wonder if they would work on the side window ....


----------



## FireFox (Jun 3, 2015)

@ST.o.CH you have talent Bro, that's an amazing Build
My Compliments Sir.


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2015)

@ST.o.CH you should send a pic of that straight to Thermaltake, CoolerMaster, Silverstone, and/or InWin as your resume/job application and tell them that's what a top end case is supposed to look like!

Damn nice job (as always)!


----------



## peche (Jun 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> @ST.o.CH you should send a pic of that straight to Thermaltake, CoolerMaster, Silverstone, and/or InWin as your resume/job application and tell them that's what a top end case is supposed to look like!
> 
> Damn nice job (as always)!


agreed....!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 4, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> the pro-sauce in this thread is real make me wanna get the dermal out and make some modifications to this one
> I do have a set of carving bits I wonder if they would work on the side window ....


All the work metal that I do is cut, drill, sand and bend and "paint", after all is only a full hand of steps,
You can do this, the only thing is that you just need to believe.


Knoxx29 said:


> @ST.o.CH you have talent Bro, that's an amazing Build
> My Compliments Sir.


Thanks Bro, appreciated.


Norton said:


> @ST.o.CH you should send a pic of that straight to Thermaltake, CoolerMaster, Silverstone, and/or InWin as your resume/job application and tell them that's what a top end case is supposed to look like!
> 
> Damn nice job (as always)!


I´m wondering, after making only six pc cases isn´t that to soon.
I can feel that if do the things before the right time it will simple blow away my chances,
After said the above, I don´t have words to express my gratitude for your encouragement,

...Damn it, I´ll take a break and write some letters, something will sort out.


peche said:


> agreed....!


Idem


----------



## peche (Jun 4, 2015)

this work is pretty awesome=, the fact that you started just with the skeleton of a simple case… pretty amazing,

I will save some money for a dremel and some more tools for modding a mac pro case that I have in my house, I liked mods in the moment I saw this mod,


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> I´m wondering, after* making only six pc cases* isn´t that to soon.
> I can feel that if do the things before the right time it will simple blow away my chances,
> After said the above, I don´t have words to express my gratitude for your encouragement,
> 
> ...Damn it, I´ll take a break and write some letters, something will sort out.



99.9% of us wouldn't be able to make even a single case from scratch so you're far ahead of the curve there Bud 

AND I can only imagine how many that you have dreamed up that haven't been made yet!!!


----------



## revin (Jun 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> 99.9% of us wouldn't be able to make even a single case from scratch so you're far ahead of the curve there Bud


 
Agree  With over 30 yrs. in a major fabrication company, I've had to do some very wicked stuff, as seen form those pic's of that boat part's, but even with huge Laser's, Brake's, Milling, Welding an on and on I'd be shocked if even our best Engineer could even begin to design anything as what you do. !! 

It take's just Raw talent, from the brain to the hand's to do it !!

I know this, they wouldn't even atempt to do it less than $1,000 USD

@ST.o.CH
You Sir are one of those with that rare talent !


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 4, 2015)

peche said:


> this work is pretty awesome=, the fact that you started just with the skeleton of a simple case… pretty amazing,
> 
> I will save some money for a dremel and some more tools for modding a mac pro case that I have in my house, I liked mods in the moment I saw this mod,


That is indeed a good start, just go for it .



Norton said:


> 99.9% of us wouldn't be able to make even a single case from scratch so you're far ahead of the curve there Bud
> 
> AND I can only imagine how many that you have dreamed up that haven't been made yet!!!


Despite having more draws than I can make, I have a clue for you, a long time ago, not that long, maybe last year, who cares, I don´t recall, I made a draw and then, for any particular reason, probably my head had smashed a wall or something, whatever, I decided to update my avatar by simply copy paste the case I made before, and so only changed the form to spherical.
Who wonders.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2015)

revin said:


> @ST.o.CH
> You Sir are one of those with that rare talent !


I second this notion.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 4, 2015)

revin said:


> Agree  With over 30 yrs. in a major fabrication company, I've had to do some very wicked stuff, as seen form those pic's of that boat part's, but even with huge Laser's, Brake's, Milling, Welding an on and on I'd be shocked if even our best Engineer could even begin to design anything as what you do. !!
> 
> It take's just Raw talent, from the brain to the hand's to do it !!
> 
> ...


I guess that having been a carpenter of civil construction for around 18 years and made draws/sketches since 1989 could help a little. 
You would laugh if you saw one of my first draws of 1989.



Random Murderer said:


> I second this notion.


This I´ll tell you by second,
A while ago, in 2002 I had a meeting with the only Portuguese manufacturer of motorcycles, the António Pinto of  AJP and in the reunion I showed him my best motorcycles draws, when he saw one of 1997 of an red eagle he said me that was not possible to mass production. Back in time I though for myself that he was wrong, but today I know the man was right for the same reason that the Ferrari made things by hand in short line production and Ford made things robotized for mass production. 
This one:


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 4, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> I guess that having been a carpenter of civil construction for around 18 years and made draws/sketches since 1989 could help a little.
> You would laugh if you saw one of my first draws of 1989.
> 
> 
> ...


the swing arms look standard enough the body could be made out of fiber-glass molds
not impossible by any sense of the word but would require custom tooling .. not a big deal for a large manufacturing plant
it is a bit short and a bit wide for a sport bike ...


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 4, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> the swing arms look standard enough the body could be made out of fiber-glass molds
> not impossible by any sense of the word but would require custom tooling .. not a big deal for a large manufacturing plant
> it is a bit shoot and a bit wide for a sport bike ...


Of course, but instead of making a large mold would more practical made it in various sections in order to disassemble the mold after the piece made, more difficult but in the end paid off .
Once time the Honda made the Never Ready 750 with oval pistons and sell it for... 50000€ or $60000... in 1992.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 4, 2015)

ST.o.CH said:


> Of course, but instead of making a large mold would more practical made it in various sections in order to disassemble the mold after the piece made, more difficult but in the end paid off .
> Once time the Honda made the Never Ready 750 with oval pistons and sell it for... 50000€ or $60000... in 1992.


thats what I ment
the front steering could be accomplished via a chain and sprocket or cable (OCC did a couple bikes like that) perhaps even all wheel drive for the hell of it)
for balance the engine would need to be mounted real low in the frame and the seating position lowered (lengthen the part between the gas-tank and the seat to bring is back and down) so you lay forward like a racing bike


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 4, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> thats what I ment
> the front steering could be accomplished via a chain and sprocket or cable (OCC did a couple bikes like that) perhaps even all wheel drive for the hell of it)
> for balance the engine would need to be mounted real low in the frame and the seating position lowered (lengthen the part between the gas-tank and the seat to bring is back and down) so you lay forward like a racing bike


Well, I don´t know  if OCC did some bikes with two wheel drive and the front direction with the tune from 0º to 45º, the wheel is drive by chain. The engine is in the same axis of wheels in order to have a low center of gravity, that causes a larger bike which comes with a larger radiator, but despite the looks the radiator fins don´t get much air friction, instead helps in aerodynamic with the pilot legs.
The front is lower than the rear to put some weight in front in acceleration, to go faster quickly.
And if you like bikes, do you like engines?
I have one scheme that took me four years to draw, I can show it for you if you promise me that you will unlock it, just kidding.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 5, 2015)

I know OCC never did both but the "dragon bike" was cable steer
as for the engine a second hand GSX-R 750 would be a good choice they are cheap and aftermarket parts are plentiful a exhaust,airfilter and ECU-chip N tune and they will make over 125HP


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 5, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> I know OCC never did both but the "dragon bike" was cable steer
> as for the engine a second hand GSX-R 750 would be a good choice they are cheap and aftermarket parts are plentiful a exhaust,airfilter and ECU-chip N tune and they will make over 125HP


The first time I saw a bike with parallelogram direction was Suzuki Nuda in 1988, in a picture, and she has integral traction by hydraulic transmission,
About the engine, and that is all the main story I was looking for an 500 cm3 two stroke, four cylinders, eight valves per cylinder and tree-double head cam with variable distribution, but as far I can tell only exists on a paper, a paper of mine,lol.


----------



## revin (Jun 6, 2015)

Have to go back to find the pix, but my uncle had a Harley, bored/stroked head work and get this an Electric Turbo, Dyno'd 137 RWHP!
First gear was useless, and 2nd gear launch's were just amazing !
 He finally gave up, twice the turbo fin's lay'd over at 18 PSI, then it ate a valve after 3 years.

It was just like my Pontiac, TON's of Torque !!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice Work @ST.o.CH !!

I like your Imagination, AND your hands on, Can do!!

I am a CAN DO, but lack the vividness of your Imagination.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 6, 2015)

revin said:


> Have to go back to find the pix, but my uncle had a Harley, bored/stroked head work and get this an Electric Turbo, Dyno'd 137 RWHP!
> First gear was useless, and 2nd gear launch's were just amazing !
> He finally gave up, twice the turbo fin's lay'd over at 18 PSI, then it ate a valve after 3 years.
> 
> It was just like my Pontiac, TON's of Torque !!!!!


or something like this
http://www.starracing.com/SSTCSAT126Engine.php


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 6, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Nice Work @ST.o.CH !!
> 
> I like your Imagination, AND your hands on, Can do!!
> 
> I am a CAN DO, but lack the vividness of your Imagination.



I think I can help you, I can spare one model for you, PM me for forwarding.


----------

